# My 1980's Slasherfest Halloween Party



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm a little late posting this, since our party was October 13th this year, but here are the photos from the party. We ended up having 5 movie scenes with mannequins from the following movies; Halloween, Friday the 13th, My Bloody Valentine, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, and A Nightmare on Elm Street. The guest list by the end of the night was a staggering 190 strong! The party lasted from 7pm till 2am and most stayed the entire night. The atmosphere was so energetic and vibrant, it was like nothing most people had experienced... especially in southern Ohio. The food this year was in an abandoned house on the property that we "marketed" as Micheal Myers' house. Guest would travel from the large barn with the tables, decor, and dance floor, to the house with the food and drinks. They actually walked through the graveyard to get to the house. All lighitng was done by color changing LED E27 lights that are remote control I purchased through eBay. If you have any questions or comments please post!!! Thanks for viewing!!!


untitled-4107-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-4103-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-4096-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-4095-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-4094-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-4084-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr

untitled-4077-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-4072-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-4063-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-4060-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr

[


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisleephotos/10700305623/]







[/url]
untitled-4055-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-4053-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-4048-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-4046-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-4030-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-4029-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-4024-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr

untitled-4012-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-4009-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


untitled-3997-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

untitled-3999-1 by Chris Lee Photos, on Flickr


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

That is pretty damn awesome ! Great job. I really dig it.


----------



## hpond69 (Sep 12, 2012)

Outstanding! I wish I was on your guest list


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

What a great venue, looks amazing!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Ah, it makes my little black heart all warm and fuzzy inside. Fantastic job.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Way to go, it all turned out amazing! Wish I was there.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Great job! I really envy your guests!


----------

